# What did you change/ are you changing before your IVF/ICSI cycle



## Frindabelle

Did anyone change their diets or lifestyle before fertility treatment?

I gave up smoking last June, I am trying to healthy but trying not to lose weight as I was told to get my BMI up a bit.

Just wondering what everyone else is trying if anything?
xxx


----------



## ACLIO

Hi, DH and I are on all sorts of vits. I'm trying to cut down on carbs as I have PCOS. We have totally cut out caffeine. Generally watching what we eat. Our first appointment for ICSI is on the 21st April xx


----------



## beanz

Hi there.

I have just had a successful IVF Cycle and I did the following.

Gave up smoking 
Stopped drinking - Didn't drink alcohol at all for 2 months before the procedure and during. 
I upped my protein intake while stimming as was told that it helps with the eggs - so ate lots of boiled eggs, pulses, meat. Tried to eat organic where possible.
Drank at least 2 litres of water a day as this helps prevent OHSS - during and after the IVF.
I changed to decaf coffee and only had occasional cups of tea
Started drinking weatgrass every morning (This was because my AMH was so low) not sure if it helped but the protein content would have been good.
Ate more seeds and nuts
Ate more oats (this was at the suggestion of my acupuncturist as it helps with blood flow etc)
Had Acupuncture - was the first time for me and not sure if it helped but I felt lots more chilled out.
Drank lots more milk (organic), about a pint or more a day during stimming.

Weird thing is I didn't lose any weight but could have been the milkand nuts I guess.


----------



## BigFoot1980

I wanted to ask this too. Thanks beanz for sharing your info and congratulations on the BFP! I will try to eat more eggs but I only eat them in an omelette and well done and I am sure that destroys all the goodness. So I guess more boiled eggs for me. I just came back after getting loads of organic fruits and vegs. Its so expensive!!!


----------



## underthestars

That's really interesting beanz! Thank you for sharing!

I'm starting IVF in May and things have happened really fast but this is what I've been doing so far: 

From March - 
decaff coffee only - very infrequent tea
lots of water - 2l ish a day (I talk a lot in my job tho so I've only upped it a bit from usual)
multivitamins with folic acid
not drinking much - none from last Wednesday onwards which will be 5/6 weeks with none) (not a bit drinker anyway but do have a couple of glasses of wine a week usually)
going to the gym (swimming) religiously 3 times a week (normally it's a more dodgy 1/2 times). I hope it helps make my body more robust to deal with the process. 
Reflexology to keep me chilled - orignally to balance by bloods for my referral but carried it on as I think it helps. 
we've been more conscious about always buying organic - meat as well as veg. 
Got me thinking baout the cleaning products I use (I do love to clean) and started to use more natural ones (vinegar etc) as well as buying more natural ones to use generally. I can't see how using what I have been will be good for me when my clinic are advising that I shouldn't wear perfume as eggs are affected by it. 
Finally I've been using loads of natural oils in the house - I know I'll have to keep changing these as we move on through the process - to keep me non checially chilled. Gone are the plug ins. 

I think I will try more protein and milk as they are things I can fit into my life easily - something I've found important or I just get stressed. 

Actually I thought I wasn't doing much but actually I feel quite proud!


----------



## peartree

Hiya,

I:

1) stopped drinking alcohol
2) did acupuncture which included relaxation
3) snacked on seeds and dried apricots
4) ate lean protein during stims
5) upped my intake of what my acu called 'blood tonifying' foods, like seeds, nuts, beans, beetroot juice...
6) cut out junk food, but I don't really eat much junk anyway
7) took multivitamins
8) drank a glass of pear juice every day - this really helps the dry throat during down reg

Best of luck for your cycle! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Hi

DH cut back on booze, I stopped completely. Neither of us smoked anyway.
General healthy eating, as much organic as we could afford!
I took Zita West pre-natal vits (pricey but worth it by the time you buy all the separate ones.) I also used her relaxation cds.
I had acupuncture in the run up to treatment but also right before and right after ET.
I had 10 days off work after ET, put my feey up and did nothing!! I think this period is as important as before treatment.

Good luck

xx


----------



## Starbright

Hi
Thanks for sharing! And congrats to those who have had success!!

I use another forum as well - don't know if I'm allowed to mention it by name, but someone on there has compiled a MASSIVE list of the supplements they took and they've had a BFP ... so try googling 'Angelbumps fertility protocol' and you'll find it ;)

Personally, although I've not started any treatment yet I'm just starting out, I have generally been trying to be more healthy - cut down on junk, more fresh fruit and veg including grapefruits (good for cervical fluid) and advocado, nuts and seeds, balanced diet really. Moderate exercise. Trying to find time to de-stress each day. I'm taking pregnacare conception too. 

Goos luck hon xxxxx


----------



## tansey

Good lists and ideas on here.
I am currently D/R and I had already started acupuncture and yoga.
Am majorlly trying to stay calm (i work in a high school!)
On docs orders I have started baby aspirin and wellwoman conception and DH is on Wellman conception (i was taking vits before this anyway)
I also take Zita West Omega vits as I am veggie and no way could I eat fish!
I drink loads of herbal tea like Ginger and lemon/lime/mango and have hot water with lemon every morning.

I did buy all sorts of supplements but you should always discuss them with your clinic as you don't know how they could affect your meds and cycle etc.

During stimms I will be upping my water and protein intake.

One of the books I read also said to try affirmations at each stage such as 'my ovaries are growing ripe equal follicles ready for the picking' :rofl:
or if can't remember that just try saying them when you need to calm down and relax. THe only one I remember is :

'Everyday in everyway it's all getting better and better'

Oh I might also invest in a pre EC/post transfer relaxation CD.

:dust:


----------



## Anabanana

tansey said:


> One of the books I read also said to try affirmations at each stage such as 'my ovaries are growing ripe equal follicles ready for the picking' :rofl:
> 
> 
> :dust:



haha thats so funny,My dh would love it if I went round saying that one!:thumbup:

THings I did differently this time....

I took more time off after the EC, I was at risk of ohss so kept to bed for a week.
Once I started the injections I downsized the exercise and just went for a decent walk every day.
I didn't tell everyone that I was having another go, I couldn't deal with their disspointment on top of my own last time.
I drank heaps of water (at least 3 litres)every day (stops the headaches from the injections)
I tried to be kind to myself

still waiting to see if it was succesful

anabanana


----------



## caline

For the past 2 years of ttc I:-

stopped drinking (DH too)
cut out caffeine
took pregnacare conception vitamins and mumomega omega oil capsules
healthy eating
Had accupuncture for the last year, once a week with a fertility specialising accupuncturist

More recently I have:-

started doing more excercise and listening to relaxation CD for IVF
changed the area where I work to somewhere less stressful
started regular swimming

Think thats it. I'm really hoping this is enough for this time.....


----------

